# First Trip to Range with New S&W SD40VE



## sdh91 (Dec 12, 2015)

Just picked up my S&W SD40VE today and put a box of 180 grain FMJ's thru it. I had previously shot the 9mm version and loved the way it felt in my hand but prefer a 40 cal. I really, really like this gun. Typically, when I go to the range I rent and have tried several makes of the higher end 40s including Sig and Glock, both of which I love to shoot. But, given the price point of the Smith & Wesson SD40VE and its build quality, I decided to purchase it. I have read reviews that the trigger pull was a bit heavy but I have no complaints with the trigger at all. It was consistent and since I am using this as a self defense gun, I prefer a trigger that requires a "purposeful" pull. No issues with FTF or FTE.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

sdh91 said:


> Just picked up my S&W SD40VE today and put a box of 180 grain FMJ's thru it. I had previously shot the 9mm version and loved the way it felt in my hand but prefer a 40 cal. I really, really like this gun. Typically, when I go to the range I rent and have tried several makes of the higher end 40s including Sig and Glock, both of which I love to shoot. But, given the price point of the Smith & Wesson SD40VE and its build quality, I decided to purchase it. I have read reviews that the trigger pull was a bit heavy but I have no complaints with the trigger at all. It was consistent and since I am using this as a self defense gun, I prefer a trigger that requires a "purposeful" pull. No issues with FTF or FTE.


Congrats OP! The SD is a good pistol. I have heard that S&W did a little better on the SD triggers, than they had on the SIGMA series. Got any pics of your new pistol? :smt033


----------

